# Full or half finger gloves?



## jahona (May 1, 2006)

I usually ride without gloves but I'm finding that I'm need some extra grip and padding. Do full-fingered gloves give more grip? And do they get waaay to hot in the heat of summer?


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

I wear full fingered gloves year around on my mountain bike. They protect my hands from the little scratches I would normally get.

In terms of grip and comfort they don't seem to provide a better grip them the half finger gloves I use on my road bike.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Full fingers. I don't notice a difference be it hot or cold.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Half. I prefer the feel of my brake levers without material in the way.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Full fingers year round, and I do not like palm padding.
Half fingers just end up rolling up where they are cut off.


----------



## djp2k8 (May 6, 2008)

I like full fingers for the extra protection, especially for crashes. I wear vented motocross gloves like the ones in the link below.

http://www.motocrossgiant.com/Thor_AC_Gloves_p/3330-1490pu.htm 
http://www.motocrossgiant.com/Answer_Alpha_Air_Gloves_p/45-2390tr.htm


----------



## teelow (Sep 28, 2007)

I wear half-fingers in the summer because I find full fingers too hot. I sweat a LOT, and the full fingered gloves just get saturated and dripping at the fingertips. Once it cools down, I go back to full fingers for the extra crash protection.


----------



## munsonbw (Dec 31, 2007)

Off road I like full fingered with no appreciable amount of padding. I bought cheap ones and they have rubber texture on the index and pointer finger tips that works marginally. I would think a quality glove would do this better and help you grip on the levers, but some like the bare finger feeling. As far as grip to the bar goes, I doubt there is any real difference. I have ridden with and without gloves and sweat was never an issue.

You may try different grips if you like the nop glove feel. I have Oury's on my hardtail and they are very cushy and tacky. I will not buy anything else in a standard grip.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Full fingers give me better shifting ergonomics, and better protection. They also get hot when riding hard on a mildly hot day, but that's why many have vents now. Fox Dirtpaws for MX are very common amongst bikers around here.


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

*I protect my hands*

I work in surgery...So full fingers for me.Even that didn't protect me from riping my skin off my little finger,and getting eleven sutures and 4 days off work .I forgot and a pissed boss, priceless.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

You'll find that most seasoned/serious mountain bikers use full-fingered gloves. There are a few that don't of course, but if you go to any riding destination you'll find most of the seasoned mtbers using full-fingered gloves. Some main reasons are the abrasion protection and grip that isn't easily influenced by sweat (so you can grab the brakes and controls).


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I wear half fingered gloves, but only because my hands are in between sizes and I have yet to find full fingered gloves that fit.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love my full-fingered gloves. I grew up riding motocross and riding BMX, so i've been riding my Fox Pawtector gloves for years, and i love them. Im on my 3rd pair now.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

It's too hot for full finger gloves, plus I've never found a pair that really fitted my shovel like hands. Half finger gloves all year for me.


----------



## hncreature (Jun 27, 2008)

djp2k8 said:


> I like full fingers for the extra protection, especially for crashes


Absolutley!

:thumbsup:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I prefer full fingered, though not for the additional protection they may provide. I wear them because my hands sweat when it's hot and with the 3/4 gloves it gets slippery on the grips and between my fingers, which drives me nuts. Full fingers solve that


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd like half finger full thumb. My half finger gloves wad up on my thumb and put pressure in one spot and by the end of a ride it really starts to bug me.


----------



## Fogerson (Oct 16, 2007)

Full finger on the mtb. I have no idea why; maybe a hold over from my MX days?

Half w/full thumb on road. Full thumb to prevent roll-up...again, no idea why half-fingers...maybe 'cause when I started road riding a billion years ago nobody wore full finger gloves?

Okay, I'm worthless on this topic...


----------



## djp2k8 (May 6, 2008)

marzjennings said:


> It's too hot for full finger gloves, plus I've never found a pair that really fitted my shovel like hands. Half finger gloves all year for me.


My vented full-finger Answer gloves are cooler than my half-finger Fox gloves. But I imagine the cheap lycra half-finger gloves would have lots of airflow.


----------



## phoehn9111 (Oct 27, 2006)

Full fingered give me better control with the brakes, better grip,
and less chance of sweat or oil interfering with my grip and brake
modulation. I had to use my road half-fingered the other day, hated it.


----------



## Barritia (Aug 18, 2008)

funny why lots of people like full fingered gloves. I use full fingured for demolition as nails and glass rip hands to shreads but on my bike i go for half finger mits. The type you can pull the mitten part back to the back of your hand whens its hot and then when it's cold the mitten part and fold back over your fingers to keep them warm. 2 gloves in one and are exremly hard to find. They also have gore windstopper fitted. Best gloves i have ever owned and seen. If anyone knows where i can get these type of gloves let me know as i would love a second pair. Mine are the naui and sons gore winstopper fingerless mits.


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

After getting a fragment of a branch jammed underneath a fingernail I permanently switched to full fingers.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

I noticed yesterday while on a quicky-ride, that My hands were sweating a lot because I was going hard and because of the heat. I wasn't wearing any gloves, so This made gripping the handlebar/barends very unconfortable, as my hands would sort of slip.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

jahona said:


> I usually ride without gloves but I'm finding that I'm need some extra grip and padding. Do full-fingered gloves give more grip? And do they get waaay to hot in the heat of summer?


I don't notice much difference either way. I think I like the full fingered a little bit more when riding, but half fingers make it easier to do anything else with you fingers, so I find I take them off less during the ride to fiddle with whatever (food, tools, etc). If I could only use one it would be full fingered. They don't make my hands hotter in the summer, but they make them warmer in the spring and fall.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

I use FF; I have fallen enough times to keep me wearing them ... but I suck at riding.


----------



## volleybrad (Dec 20, 2007)

I use full finger (Fox Digits). I ride in 90 degree heat and it's not too hot. It helps me keep a better grip on the brake levers too. They vent surprisingly well.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Some rides are full finger days.

Some rides are half finger days.

Why limit yourself to one style, when you can pick and choose depending on the ride and conditions?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Strafer said:


> Full fingers year round, and I do not like palm padding.


Yup,
full finger for protection. Within the last year they have saved my skin several times during unplanned dismounts.

Padding just feels clumsy to me.


----------



## Screamer (May 1, 2008)

Half finger for lever/brake feel and I hate sweaty full fingers.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Full finger for protection, all seasons. Also, anyone like me, married and want to keep the wedding band on your finger? Half finger gloves just feel too iffy to wear the ring while riding.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

lyndonchen said:


> Full finger for protection, all seasons. Also, anyone like me, married and want to keep the wedding band on your finger? Half finger gloves just feel too iffy to wear the ring while riding.


Very true. I wear half-finger gloves except in really cold weather, and I usually just take my ring off before I go ride; my wife does the same.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Usually don't wear gloves. The exception is when its a different trail that i've never been on before or if its going to be humid. Then I wear Mechanix full fingers good protection no padding (I use the original design) Cheaper than most MTB specific gloves too!


----------

